# IMPORTANT!!!! HUMMINBIRD & i-PILOT LINK SOFTWARE INFORMATION



## HBirdDeborahCRC (Apr 19, 2011)

*UPDATE!*

We have identified this issue and now have a software update in place to resolve this issue. This software can be found on humminbird.com in the MyHumminbirdsection of our site. The new version number is 7.650. 

The issue revolved around corrupt Tracks, Waypoints and Routes that were typically being created when the i-Pilot Link was abruptly taken out of a state of navigation. The description of the fix is as follows: 

"Targeted bug fixes to v_7.590, addressing Tracks, Waypoints and Route (TWR) data corruption in the non-volatile ram memory. Software now ignores this type of invalid TWR data and will not save nor propogate this type of invalid TWR data." 

IF your unit is currently in the reboot state, please read the attachedFAQon how to reset your unit. If you follow the instructions in this FAQ, it is unlikely that you will need to return your unit to us for service. This is very_similar_to the normal update process. 

We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience this bug has caused. Please do not hesitate to contact us if you have any additional questions. 

This release still incorporates the new feature and change for 7.590 listed below. 

*NEW FEATURE*

Added support for theAS RC1Bluetooth Dongle and Remote

*GENERAL CHANGE*

Removed support for the Quadra Beam transducer



We have recently identified a software issue in our products listed below that can cause a unit on a network connected to an i-Pilot Link to become "frozen" and unrecoverable via a restart standpoint. While we do not have a solution identified, we do know that a lock-up scenario can be avoided by simply disconnecting your i-Pilot Link module from the Humminbird Ethernet network. We realize that this renders the functionality of some Link features useless in the meantime, and for that we truly apologize. However, by taking this step it will ensure that your networked units will continue to function normally over the coming days such that you can still enjoy your valuable fishing time on the water, especially over the upcoming holiday weekend. 

For instructions on disconnecting the i-Pilot Link from your network, please read this linked FAQ.

Our engineers are working very hard to come up with a field deployable solution that will update your unit to completely alleviate this issue. As soon as that solution is identified, we will send a new Service Bulletin with the procedure for resolving the issue permanently so you can go back to enjoying the full functionality of your Humminbird and i-Pilot Link system. We truly apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused you, and appreciate your patience and understanding as we quickly resolve the problem. 


859ci HD Combo

859ci HD DI Combo

899ci HD SI Combo

959ci HD Combo

959ci HD DI Combo

999ci HD SI Combo

1159ci HD Combo

1159ci HD DI Combo

1199ci HD SI Combo


It is important to remember that you should not experience this issue if you do not have an i-Pilot Link. If you have any further questions, please contact our Customer Service team at the number below. 

Best Regards,


Rhonda Green

Johnson Outdoors Marine Electronics, Inc.

Senior Customer Service Manager - Humminbird


1-800-633-1468 

[email protected]


----------



## Javelin389T (Sep 30, 2011)

Great to see a manf. post.

Need to redeisgn the ipoilt.XI5/gateway smokes it and at cheaper price.Minus the remote.


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

Humminbird has already released an update to fix it. Check for the updates.


----------

